# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  $2500 for draftsman?

## hoss

hi all ive been on the blower today  trying to get a drafty to draw up our extension. we are still waiting for a few to get back to us but 1 place quoted us $2500 aprox for out 10mx4m skillion roof extension is this fair? is there a ball park figure per m2 ? i might chuck my job in and become a drafty if it pays like that!

----------


## aussieslr

My draftee charged $50 an hour and cost $1600 all up at the start of 2012. I had my ideas all sorted but we did have to redraw it a few times as estimates come in. He took me all the way from my scale sketches to handing over all the documents to council. My extension is bigger than yours but I don't think that woud matter much because the same drawings and measurements are required. I jumped for joy when he told me the total but in hindsight I think it is fair.
Just one thing I'd add. I told my draftee not to waste time on elevations etc until we had the floor plan sorted out with my builder and rough prices in. We also had council on side before working on all required stuff. In my younger days I got taken for a ride at the concept stage - lessoned learned  :Doh: .
Hope this helps.

----------


## sjt

> hi all ive been on the blower today  trying to get a drafty to draw up our extension. we are still waiting for a few to get back to us but 1 place quoted us $2500 aprox for out 10mx4m skillion roof extension is this fair? is there a ball park figure per m2 ? i might chuck my job in and become a drafty if it pays like that!

  Sounds as though your being charged for the _"I don't want this job so I'm going to charge accordingly"_ hourly rate.  Work out what the council require in drawings, you maybe able to draw it up yourself.

----------


## mike_perth

I went DIY! Few sheets (probably a whole book) of A3 2mm grid paper some H2 pencils eraser and a ruler. 
Once I had the floor plan nailed down on paper I used a program called ProgCAD to do the drawings (used to be free now costs a few bucks but still cheap - free version left a watermark in top left corner off of drawing) It was easy to learn how to use. 
Once done I had a structural engineer provide me with some standard drawings for the footings and had the framing company provide me with the frame and truss structural drawings. 
All went through council without a glitch total cost approx $450. 
Mike

----------


## paddyjoy

I went DIY also using revit architecture, it's like drafting for dummies. You draw the walls, doors, windows etc It does all the elevations,sections, floor plans and shadow drawings automatically for you. Does take a few days to get used to though.

----------


## Dermeee

$2,500 sounds dear but I do not know you or the job $1,600 for a deck is a bit more near the mark but again I do not know what the job entails.
Some places have a minimum, do they need to go out & measure, is there a town planning requirement?? energy rating, bushfire assessment.
An architect may charge 7% of the finished construction costs so your job at 40m2 may cost $60,000 at $1500 per m2 to build by a reasonable builder, but likely it will cost more.
7% of that is $4,200, some one who charges 3% it will be $1800. Include gst there & you are not far from your $2500!!

----------


## jatt

$2500 for your job sounds excessive.  About 5 years ago mine came in at $1200 inc.  That includes all of the extra time of his I wasted asking noob questions thoughout the job (owner builder) and 2 site visits.  Only did one change (removing a door), which wasnt a real prob as I did my own wall fames on site.

----------


## toooldforthis

prices/wages/hourly rates vary according to geography. 
that is cheap compared to Perth. my local draftsman wanted $85ph. Another guy (designer/architect) quoted me $11,000 to draw up the existing house for renovation plans - house is 95m2. 
Perth has been crazy last 5 years - can't wait for the mining bust.

----------


## jaminbuildesign

No idea where your located but in Brissy it is not unusual for $85 - $100 per hour for a drafty/building designer. 
Agreed that architects can charge between 2-12.5% depending on the architect.
Impressed by those DIY'ing it!

----------

